# Hot dryer breaker



## HandyAl (Mar 19, 2005)

The breaker in our master bedroom tripped. When I went to reset it, I notice the breaker for the dryer was hot to the touch and it sits right below the master bedroom breaker. Is this a bad breaker or loose connection? I would like to have an idea of the problem before calling an electrican. I'm a handyman, but have limits on what I'll touch and that inlcudes the service panel.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Does the house have aluminum wiring?


----------



## HandyAl (Mar 19, 2005)

No, I have all copper wiring. The service panel was upgraded about 5 years ago.


----------



## bigjay (Jan 18, 2006)

It is probably one of these conditions:
1)Loose wire at the termination point on the breaker.
2)Loose connection where the breaker attaches to bussing.
3)Bad breaker.

I would have somebody look at this, if youre not comfortable doing it because this type of problem will only get worse and can be hazardous.


----------



## pat c (Aug 18, 2008)

loose wire off the breaker sometimes off the dryer seen it a few times


----------



## Jim M (Jun 7, 2007)

Was the dryer in use when the bedroom breaker tripped?

Heat from the dryer breaker could have caused the bedroom breaker to trip.

Get this checked ASAP, turn the dryer breaker off.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Jim M said:


> Was the dryer in use when the bedroom breaker tripped?
> 
> Heat from the dryer breaker could have caused the bedroom breaker to trip.
> 
> Get this checked ASAP, turn the dryer breaker off.


Old 01-27-2006, 06:10 PM #1
HandyAl
New Guy
Trade: Handyman

Join Date: Mar 2005
Location: Worthington, OH
Posts: 23 

A bit late for ASAP! :laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Turn off the main, remove and inspect the breakers and bus for signs of burning. Very common.


----------

